# 5 gallon nano fun.



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i went crazy and picked up some LR for my lil 5 gallon nano. I had picked up some mix and lighting earlier on...

Right now i have,

1 coralife twin PC lighting fixture with 50/50 18 watt blubs
5 pounds or so of LR...Totally forgot to ask what kind, but i picked it up at NMFB
Aragonite
AC mini, (prolly will upgrade and add a canisterfilter for more filtration and water volume.
25 watt heater

Things i want to pick up is a SW test kit, powerhead and maybe start getting into the livestock as soon as everything levels out.

I am personally choosing not to add a skimmer... I will be doing 15% water changes a week.

Any advice will be great!!! Supernew at this and i am already in love with my brown green rock. ROFL.

Okay... lets go photo crazy


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

A 5 gal nano.... that sounds like a good idea 

What kind of livestock do you plan on getting? I seen some really cool slugs in my bio book and was wondering if people even carry those.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey brian... I am kinda unsure of what i want to add yet.. ^^

I thought it would be an easy way just to test the waters and not spend a huge amount.. Plus i didnt have the space for a huge tank. 

Today i did pick up some hermit crabs and a feather duster


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, a 5G. I heard that it's almost impossible to do. And even when done, you can't grow much in it. I was told that you can't even have small corals.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't recommend buying full colonies but frags will fit nicely.

I saw @NAFB cute little red and white gobies that will do very well. Also some small yellow and green gobies of the genus _Gobiodon_. You can only house one though. Ask John if you can buy little frags that have fallen off the corals. I know that the has a bunch of green skirt/lime centre zoas and there are frags here and there.

You are going to have 2 problems, evaporation and jumpers. If you do a profile of the top w/cardboard so that it fits on the inside lip of the trim, I can cut a glass top to fit the bow and the rest in eggcrate.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks wilson  I dont wanna bother you of course ^^

i top off the water everyday and check the parms... The evaporation isnt too much of a bother.

I'll have to ask the next time i go back to NAFB and as about them, i was inspired when i saw that tiny nano he has when you walk in at the counter.

LoL i thought the same thing too Zebra, but i have been doing a bit of reading and it turns out to be quite do-able. You just have to be realistic about what you stock with it

Here are a few more photos.. I picked up two feather dusters, which i have to move a bit more apart since they touch a bit now... I picked up some very tiny hermits and they have been doing an excellent job at cleaning the rock!

Flash








Noflash


----------



## Lorenz.47 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Nice tank*

Hey there I am new to the Nano tanks I had a 55 g tank for 4 years and had to get ride of it when i moved. I am starting a 5 g bow tank just like yours. So far i have about 7 lbs of live rock and a chco chip star. I was wondering where you got your light from and how much it cost cause the light that came with my kit is only like a 15w and i was wonting somthing with more power for coral. Again nice looking tank and i hope to get mine to look like that one day.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hows it going 

Yea the 5 gallon is fun, lots of work however.. My main issues atm are some red/green algaes. I took out a lot of the aragonite as well.. Aiming for about an inch instead of the two-three inches i had in some spots.

The light i picked up is awesome. Its a Coralife deluxe series - double linear strip. I got it for around 80 bucks.
It has two 50/50 18 watt PC's inside. and its about 12 inches long. Be careful not to buy the freshwater version  That comes in a green box if i remeber correctly. You'll want the red.

I did have to purchase mounting feet (around 12 bucks)


----------



## Lorenz.47 (Sep 3, 2007)

*thank you*

Hey thanks for the help i hope to get a light like that some day but i have a lot of saveing to do . HOw many fish and what kind of fish do you have in your tank? The only thing you have in your tank is over the back filter and a heater?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup thats all the hardware i have in there for the moment...

As soon as i locate some cheato algae, i am gunna turn a larger AC into a refugium and keep goodies in there..

I am currently trying to figure out a skimmer...

the live stock atm is a yellow watchman goby, a clownfish (juvi), two hermits and a turbo snail. (i lost a duster by pulling him out of the sand by accident) 
There is also two peppermint shrimp in there.

really wanna upgrade thou.. especially for the clowns sake.

Corals are some star polyps and a torch coral. I also have a tiny glove polyp frag that isnt doing so well. Crabs keep popping it off


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There's no point in putting a skimmer on your nano. Put the $$$ towards a better salt mix like TropicMarin(TM) Pro (~$120/200gal bucket), where Ca, Mg and alk are at the upper ideal ranges for a reef. 

ATI is reported to be a great salt mix. It's new to the NA market and I'll see in the next few months on the results on a client's reef. The Ca is in a separate bag and have to test Ca to add the correct amount. A bit of a PITA if time isn't on your side...LOL! It's packed wet like a dryish slush.

Reef Crystals is another good salt with optimal Ca/Mg/alk values but I haven't used it since the mid 90's.

SeaChem Reef Salt is another excellent mix, but at ~$100/160gal mix, one can get TM @$100/200gal mix.

Water changes weekly/biweekly will suffice and using a AC HOB filter as a fuge can stretch the water change frequency.

HTH/JM2C


----------



## Lorenz.47 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey thanks for the update do you have any new pics? I just got my skimmer today it is the Fission Nano skimmer and so far I like it a lot and the price is great. Here is the link if you are interested. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...no Skimmer&ref=3665&subref=AA&GCID=C12188x007


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not a bad price considering the strength of the $CDN. When it first came out it was ~$60USD a few years ago :O. 

If you don't mind me asking Lorenz, what were the extra $$$ bringing it across the boarder?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll get an update as soon as possible.. Funds have been low so nothing too crazy is in there 

I hate red algae...>.> Its my nightmare atm


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Slime (cyano) or the brushy fuzzy stuff that doesn't come off easy, Cid?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yay i have both!.. D:

I have the really thick stuff that just loves to coat and choak my coral. So i have to blast the poor guys with a turkey baster till i can get most of it off.

i also get the thin sweeping layer across the bottom. The tank basically looks like hell by the time i get to wc day. Then its scrub scrub scrub lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like all cyano...just be thankful it's not that bristly fuzzy stuff .

Something thells me that the solution the phyto might be causing the problem.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh you know what.. I actually stopped using it D: maybe about a month ago. I had resorted to using some spriulina shrimp well rinsed and some pellets...

LOL it seems bob likes to feed the goby every time it comes out...So... >.>


----------



## Lorenz.47 (Sep 3, 2007)

wtac the cost of the shipping was on $3 and i have had it for just over a week now and it seems to be working great i am very happy with it. I just cleaned it out for the first time yesterday and there was a good amount of stuff it collected. it has really helped with the over all health of my tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Turns out that ATI salt mix kinda stinks btw just an update


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I blame Bob. That was easy..LMAO! Perhaps a small bag of carbon will help.

Lorenz: being in OH would account for only $3 in shipping . MOPS here in Canada is $40...just found that out...LOL! It would be more than $3 getting it across the the border .

Pablo: I haven't run into any info either way. Can you E-mail me/post the link?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Will do ty


----------



## Lorenz.47 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahhh sorry about that wtac here are some more sites that you might be able to get the shipping cheaper http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/fission_skimmer.htm?gclid=CMqGp7-Tv44CFREDWAodi2dZww
http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=791004
Not sure if this will help any but i am telling you this fission skimmer really works i was not much of a believer until i had it in my tank and able to see the results.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No updates since September??? Pohtos?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW

time for an upgrade i guess ^^

Its been a few years and we'vew had ups and downs with the tank. Mostly my fault when i injured my back pretty bad and couldnt get the RO water i needed. So lots of algae issues popped up

Had a torch coral that grew from three heads to seven in a few months only to loose it within a week. Not exactly sure what happend.

I added a larger HOB aquaclear and its full of rubble now and cheato.

Recently picked up some new corals, I have been very slow with this as I am extreamly picky when it comes to getting them. I also picked up another false clown.

Anywho its late and i cant recall all the fine details but i wanted to share some photos 

I had to tear this set up apart to take out my lobster thing has it has been attacking my watchman goby. He has his own digs for now. I'll take photos later of how it looks. All the corals are pissed off, the clowns are freaked and i cant locate my goby  Hopefully everyone turns up okay.

Full shot


















Green star polyps









Clowns + misc corals

















Clowns w/ flash









Pulsing Xenia









Purple Mushrooms









Clowns w/ mushroom

























Sorry about the bluryish photos, I have a bowfront and it messes up with the camera. Thanks for looking  All comments welcome.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Love the rock work, just wish the photos were bigger, my eyesight sucks. Where did you get the pulsing xenia???!!! What other corals do you have? Love Ocellaris, they're sooo sweet!

Good job Cid!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry PB has changed a bit so i'll try to fix that. The xenia was bought from big als on impluse lol A anniversary present kinda. Its doing well. I realized how it was mounted to the rock and i dont like it. I couldnt see that from in the tank.

Just the mushroom, GSP, Xenia, That branching thing, those tiny pom pom things, the frag from UTS but it has yet to find a happy spot it likes and thats it i think


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can't wait to get a SW tank going....all this talk, time for some action.

Not too soon though 

Great tank cid!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey i didnt know you had a SW ..........
VERY nice .....
I myself have been thinking about a 5 gl on the kitchen counter ,because i have way too much in my 20 gl lol

Awesome pictures


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i might be starting a 5.5 or 10g tonight... LOL - and im serious I have livesand waiting on my floor...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> i might be starting a 5.5 or 10g tonight... LOL - and im serious I have livesand waiting on my floor...


Your are going to LOVE it!!! Go to QB Aquariums for your live rock!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Your are going to LOVE it!!! Go to QB Aquariums for your live rock!


I have 2 peices of liverock I brought home lol .... don't tell....

But I can't find proper lighting for a 5.5 gallon for SW???? I can find the bulbs but not the fixture...I'm going to BA's shortly too look and get the 5.5 tank.. I figured I don't have enough sand for a 10g  oh well... I'd rather get the 5.5 right now


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yaayy!  LOL 

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

There's a Coralife 9" mini light.

J&L Aquatics - $28.95: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pc-al0909/Coralife+9"+Mini+Aqualight+Fixture.html

BA's: $39.99: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17952/si1320386/cl0/coralifefreshwater9miniaqualight2x9w

If you do get them from BA's, get them to price match!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Crap, sorry for the hijack Cid. Jim, start your tank journal!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nooo thats fine! 

Make sure to price match!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Crap, sorry for the hijack Cid. Jim, start your tank journal!


done, lol... I started today as promised VERY SMALL THOUGH


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Did they price match?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> Did they price match?


I didn't get that light, or from BA's


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hey ciddian, i'm curious you have 3 (i think) false clowns in there, isn't that tank too small for them? i keep reading they need 15-20 gal max per pair..but Other sources say that clowns often stay within 5 inches of their host anemone for their life and don't require much room - any truth to that?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i only have two, they are no bigger than an inch or so. The biggest one is just over... I would love to set them up a 20 gallon but at the moment i go not have the room.

Things have been perfectly fine to me but i have no idea. I guess it depends on who you ask.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, there are several different types of "clowns". Maroon clowns are the largetst at 6 inches, ocellaris -- false clowns are, I think, the smallest clowns at 2" (please correct me if I'm wrong). In my very limited experience, clowns stay very, very close to their territory (anemone) and do not wander very much.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Jim, there are several different types of "clowns". Maroon clowns are the largetst at 6 inches, ocellaris -- false clowns are, I think, the smallest clowns at 2" (please correct me if I'm wrong). In my very limited experience, clowns stay very, very close to their territory (anemone) and do not wander very much.


yeah i know the false are the smallest, but I still found that stat....I just want some so I'm checking


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So the handyman was supposed to come and fix my hell hole of a kitchen which happens to be the home of the saltwater tank as well. So i turned off the lights and placed a garbage bag over it to stop anything from getting in the water/filter.

The guy never showed up but the bag stayed on most of the day. (I wasnt sure if he was gunna pop on over and do his job)

I took the bag off and tada! New pink thing! 










I wanna say the GSP is growing but I am not sure. Sorry about the fuzzy rocks. Workin on that 

and the clowns :3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nothing came out of the new purple thing and i think someone ate it. lol

I wasnt having a good day/week so i did a small splurge. 

I popped over to Big als and purchased a curly-q anenome, two lettuce slugs. A bit of rubble that had some fantastic upset mushrooms on it, a snail that starts with a c and a pistol shrimp. He was a package with the curly Q

I also had a loss today... seems that my turbo. (i've had him for maybe half a year?) got stuck on his side and died. This caused a big spike in the tank I think and i lost my small clown. 

Really upset about it.. but thats one of the things with working with a small volume of water. 

I am unsure if the curly Q had anything to do with it... I really doubt it. 

I'l have photos at some point. The tank is pissed off with me because i had to tear it appart to get to the dead snail.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, I am so sorry to hear about your little ocellaris  You must get another, they are the sweetest fish I've ever met! Mine now nibble on my fingers every time I put my hand in the tank because I hand feed them.

I can't wait to see photos! A curly anemone???!!! Sounds exciting! Are you still considering upgrading to a larger tank?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks tabatha.. <3

Yup I do want to. I still want that 38 gallon from work. Maybe for christmas I will pick it up 

Another thought i had was about the koralina pump. I cant believe i didnt think about the lettuce slugs getting sucked in and I had a large green and small yellow one. I think the small yellow one got blended. 

I unpluged the powerhead till i can figure out for to slug proof it. I might just need to pick up another type.

My two ocellaris are fairly shy but they have bouts of bravery when they dip and wiggle at me. lol. The smaller one was a doll. I really miss it. Bob said i could get another as soon as i wanted. He's dissapointed too.

I just want to make sure the tank is safe before i get another.

The curly Q is a good anemone! not so bright but is has a good degree of neat to it. I placed him in the tank in the corner i wanted him in. He walked right off with his pistol shrimp buddy in tow and tucked his foot under the rock right where i wanted him LOL

His pistol shrimp hangs out underneath him. He keeps the whole area around the anemone's food clean and clear of junk. The pistol shrimp will get too large for this tank. Its amazing too! So i will need an upgrade soon.

Here is a photo of a curly Q (not mine of course  )
http://www.reefscavengers.com/invert images/curlyqanemone.jpg

I really like these guys.. When i get more room i would love to collect a few of them


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I saw one of those today at BA. Very neat. The shrimp scoots about under the tentacles cleaning up everything and making sure the anemone is happy. Nice pickup!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks ameekplec :3

It takes me a long.. long time to make up my mind on my additions to this tank. I only buy when I am really happy about the purchase, just dont have much space/cash to go crazy lol. Here are some photos of the new additions.

This is the tank now. (everyones still a bit pissed off from a tear down i had to do.)










I picked up a curly Q anenome and pistol shrimp combo. I didnt really want the shrimp. (well i did.. but the tank isnt big enough lol) but they wouldnt part them. I kinda didnt want to leave a shrimp all alone anyhow.

Here is Q and the pistol's bum. lol









Th shrimp moulted today as well!  









Bum shot 









Hiding









"Git you..." lol he doesnt like the camera.









in the tank with the shrimp and Q was a bit of rubble. There was a small shrively upset mushroom thing and I knew I wanted it. Nice surprise once i got it in the tank as there was another smaller one just behind it and 3-4 super small green polyps in the back.










w/ flash



























The green star things from UTS 









Pulsing Xenia. Not so happy from me moving it around. It was held down onto the rock with some fishing line put through it. It doesnt seem to like it and is comming off. I am not sure what I will do with it yet.. It hates being so cramped, but it does expand out nicely when the power head is on.









My purple mushroom. It doesnt expand as well as I would like. A guy at BA told me it might be because my tank is too clean but I dont know. Doesnt help that I had to move it again. THere are a few on the rock. I really like these.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pom pom things and my leather tree? I am not exactly sure. I did have two very tiny cuttings but I lost one. When I got them (at the reptile expo) they had only been about an inch! I love this thing.. always happy. The pom things are wicked too. They just came with the rock. I dont know if they are actually a worm.



























And the remaining clown. My first one.. <3 I hope to get a friend for it again sometime soon.
He is very wiggley and hard to photograph.

















And my watchman goby, my first goby... Please pardon his fins and skinnines. He had a hard time when that lobster thing was in the tank. The fins are comming in and that makes me happy  I hope he is too.










Any comments, hints or tips welcomed! Thank you for looking.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That curly hoo ha is so neat! I'm sorry about your clown  I might have a slug proof power head, I shall go dig in the basement of doom. The construction is STILL going on. 

PS
Good lord I want a salt water tank!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hey ciddian, lovely tank! I'm curious what those pom pom things are too, i have a few of them in groups in my tank and don't know what they are!

I love goby's I just got one too


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe thanks kat! I will totally buy it off ya if you do. Dont get me wrong.. Love the koralina thinger.. but it sucks in soft thingies.

You do too Jim? :3 I bet wilson might know what they are..


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I bet wilson might know what they are..


yeah he seems to know a heck of a lot!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I love goby's I just got one too


Cheater!!!!

I'm going to get that clown now.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> awe thanks kat! I will totally buy it off ya if you do. Dont get me wrong.. Love the koralina thinger.. but it sucks in soft thingies.
> 
> You do too Jim? :3 I bet wilson might know what they are..


Have we not talked about your money being no good in my house!?! You might be punished into going into the pit of despair with me aka the basement to find it tho.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Cheater!!!!
> 
> I'm going to get that clown now.


Eric, before you get that clown goby, make sure you have tons of copepods and micro food!!! I tried a clown goby when I first set up my system and unfortunately he didn't make it. It's quite common for them to waste away.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oh, no not goby. Clownfish. provided it's still there. I'll put the little guy on hold for next week.

But I have thought of a clown goby. Cool looking little dudes. And stays small. I think I saw a whole bunch at BA, so I guess I can hold out on them.

As for pods, I've got tons.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe jim.... THey arnt so great as it turns out.

A friend of mine informed me about the hydroids. (orange pom poms.) They are apparently not so great to have in the aquarium as they can sting other corals.

They are lucky I like them. I dont over feed and I try hard to keep the tank clean so their growth isnt insane.

Shame..

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/hydrozoanfaqs.htm


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Awe jim.... THey arnt so great as it turns out.
> 
> A friend of mine informed me about the hydroids. (orange pom poms.) They are apparently not so great to have in the aquarium as they can sting other corals.
> 
> ...


bah!, i don't have many, maybe 2 or 3 clumps of 3-5...I'm sure I can find a way to get rid of them if they grow out of proportions..won't do anything now as they aren't close to anything


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like your tank .....have been secretly watching  
All making me think her i should start a 5gl  
Nice work!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks blossom  I am really happy with the tank. (well not the pysical tank. I hate this mini bow.. LOL) all the more reason for an upgrade right??

I want to add more coral but i am not sure what types to go with. 

The curly Q has moved behind the rock too. what a pain. but i am sure he'll be okay. 

I played around with powerheads, the one kat lent me is way too strong so i put panty hose around the koralina one i have. Not pleased with it but it will have to do.

I had to move around rock to get to the powerhead and thats how i found the curly Q. I was going to try to remove him and replace him but then i heard a loud snap! 

Ohh.. thats right. the pistol shrimp. LOL So i let them be... Once i get the right powerhead in there (for the back area) the Curly Q might move out again.

My Xenia is thinking about splitting as well so i'll be able to frag it out and give some to tabatha. I know she's been looking for a plusing xenia for a while. I just love that thing. <3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well well well... S: Its been quite the week.

Getting over my slime algae issue but i do have a lot of crap floating around. Ditrus? (sp) would be the right word? 

I am not exactly sure how to remove it other that maybe mesh bagging the output to my filter or using a filterfloss pad. Change it out every other day.

I did some testing on the tank.. PH was low.. in the 7's and trates had been skyhigh! I had played around with my water change schedual from once a week to by weekly.. I have changed back to weekly.

LOst the curly Q when it dissapeared behind the rock. I couldnt get it to budge and hoped it would come back out. It never did 

I just recently lost my electric blue hermit. I had it for almost two years, built the tank for him. Its a shame to have lost it 

But anywho... Thats the update.. I played around with the rock and hope to get some photos soon


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Aw, that sucks, sorry to hear about the losses.

Hopefully you can get that algae cleaned up


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its been going well!  Phosphates at zero so just have to nip those nitrates! 

Eric did you end up using a resin for that or did you have a trate issue? I cant recall if it was Tabatha or your tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think that was Tabatha. I never had much of nitrates, and never any phosphate problem. I think she had the problem in her BC8.

Maybe the dead condy is causing your nitrates to stay up high?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats what i was assuming... I did a big water change and i will test again at the the end of the week to see where it is. Thanks Ameekplec :3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those orange pom poms are gone now. I was able to remove the rock and scrub it down.. I watched in only 2-3 days to see them explode...

So... A fav Kenya tree of mine had been growing on this same rock. I cut it off the infected rock and transferred it to a clean bit of rubble. I hope it will be okay.

It was a shame because the rock i originally placed it on was chock full of coraline. I have to nuke this bit to get rid of these pom things. I do like them.. But they just grow out of control.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like we all have our ups and downs , i have bad slime algae and just caved and got red slime removal ,used it yesterday and it worked .
i have them pom poms too i find they come and go i just leave them .
hope everything clears up for you fast .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much blossom. Crossing my fingers for a new SW set up for christmas or soon after X) 

Yea for the longest time the poms didnt really cause any issues.. They never left the rock they had been on too. But recently.. the more i tried to remove them the worse they got LOL They jumped to another bit of rock so i thought wth.. lol.


----------

